# 233k Audi Clean Up



## okcharlie

Hi all.......thought you might find this a little interesting. Our neighbours are wanting me to clean up their Audi A6 Avant with 233k. Now bear in mind that the neighbours wash their cars roughly once a year and they live on a 120 acre country estate so plenty of Trees, Sap, Mud, Moss etc to contaminate the car. Add to this that they also do a 1200 mile round trip quite often in the car so plenty of tar to collect!

As it was dropped off this morning.....




















































































































































































































































Some test areas rinsed to see how bad the Tar is!



















Slight bit of dust!





































So there's plenty to get stuck into! Will keep adding photos as the process continues. Already found some previous paint repairs that don't look to clever so will have to make the best of what we got. Don't think it's ever going to win any concourse awards but should be able to make it half tidy. Watch this space!


----------



## howie parks

looking forward to the transformation!


----------



## zippo

you have your work cut out for you mate .Good luck .Don't for get to have your three weetabix before you make a start :thumb::thumb:

subscribed by the way


----------



## jlw41

Cant wait to see this finished :thumb:


----------



## joshhatton

wow! this will be a good project good luck!


----------



## m1pui

Have they had the front seat replaced/repaired at all?

I've seen cars with a third of that mileage with seat bolsters in considerably worse condition :lol:


----------



## vtaylor78

You've got your work cut out there mate, good luck will be good to see what you can do with it.:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Holy Poop -that's in a bad state !!


----------



## JwilliamsM

i have a few stones on the floor and 1 or 2 crumbs by my handbrake thats annoying me and i thought my car was dirty, that looks like a giant bread crumb tray! jesus what have they been eating in there? that is truly revolting, i'd probably refuse to do it lol


----------



## -Simon-

Should be a great turnaround...I reckon there is a swan in there somewhere!


----------



## Mumbles

Wow, you've got your work cut out on that one. Just getting rid of that green moss will be a good start! haha. Can't understand how anyone can bear to be inside a car that is that filthy inside... 

Goodluck!


----------



## Ns1980

Crikey! If you need a hand let me know!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Mingin is an understatement! That's gross.


----------



## Natalie

Look forward to seeing the after pics


----------



## Batfink

Ooops sorry about the fat fingered thanks. The perils of iPod page hopping.

Have to say, I think my tactics for that mess would be a combination of the 16th picture, a rag & lighter!

Looking forward to seeing the transformation!


----------



## VenomUK

The phrase 'holla city of sqaula' springs to mind....

How can anyone let anything get into that state, makes you wounder how their house looks?


----------



## Soul Hudson

Well im hooked to see what this will look like. Surely its not just our freaky clean-selves that find the interior disturbing? Its not just our high standards is it?


----------



## Mike Hunt

Thats disgusting, doesn't say much for their personal hygene.


----------



## colarado red

Got your work cut out there.


----------



## Yowfailed

Had that car of had a full tank of fuel it would have doubled its value in that state!

Good luck mate, you'll need it.........


----------



## bazz

thats bad i also dont understand how some one can bare to be in a car in that mess got to wipe your feet before you get out lol.
good luck with the clean up think your going to need it fella but look forwred to seeing the results after.


----------



## spye435

Looking forward to the during and after shots. Hope you've got lots of time on this, that's one of the worst interiors I've seen outside of a builders van.


----------



## mjn

Wow....disgusting.

Are you going fumigate it first?


----------



## rtjc

Looking forward to this one, this is a big part of what attracts me to detailing, saving cars that are neglected. The 'oh look i've given my new car it's first wash' threads are a little bit boring


----------



## twitchDC5

Going to be a interesting and long write up, can't wait for this!


----------



## cossienuts

thats what my van looked like...except i had paint oxidisation to also contend with


look forward to see the results


----------



## plod87

Got quite a challenge on your hands there matey, good luck.
looking forward to seeing the result.


----------



## dandam

It is nice being amongst people who can actually be excited about seeing a car this bad, simply because of the condition that we know it will become.... 

I'm big fans of these cars, and now that Typhoon's A6 is complete I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Interested to see the end result, what a state!


----------



## BUGLASS21

Didnt know you could get a car interior that dirty !!!


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Very much looking forward to the updates....I actually love a car in that condition to start with, you get so much more sense of acheivement when the work is done


----------



## AllenF

I love motors like that i get excited by them.
I get bored doing the hoover two specks of dust out and touch up the tyres. Something to get stuck into . Ipod in volume up shut the world out and see the difference after a few hard graft hours. The look on the owners face makes it all worthwhile.
Allen


----------



## 123quackers

should be interesting , the word TETANUS! springs to mind though...:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Looking forward to this one


----------



## Typhoon

Ha..... I bought its younger sister!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259049


----------



## McClane

Yay! I love a good minger (when it comes to cars anyway). Look forward to seeing this one develop!

Nothing a decent bit of APC/TFR, detailing brushes and a wetvac won't cure.

Well... maybe a jetwash, some shampoo; clay, tardis, a hearty polish, loads of dusting cloths, leather cleaner...


----------



## DMH-01

Interested to see it once it's finished :thumb:


----------



## Dubhead

Look forward to seeing progress on this...


----------



## Black.MB

OMG I think this is the most neglected car I've seen so far. Just horrible...
Hmmm... seems like all Audis around this age have problems with rearscreen wiper motor Including (ex) mine:thumb:


----------



## ken m sport

I can't wait to see the outcome, good luck!


----------



## TubbyTwo

Looking forward to this, much more insteresting when the car is a complete state... and strangely far more rewarding!

Was this used on a farm? if not thats seriously disgusting!


----------



## The Cueball

wow... would love to get stuck into a car this bad... should be an amazing change!!!

need to get some dirty cars from somewhere... all my cars are far too clean :wall::wall:

keep us updated OP...

:thumb:


----------



## ek_mo

I could never sit in a car so filthy! :O looking forward to seeing the turn around


----------



## mr.t

JESUS! what a shed! cant wait to see the transformation.It looks like a car with 500k on the clock not 200 odd.


----------



## BoostJunky86

Good luck 
*he says while googling Hazmat suit rentals*. 

That's horrible! Really can't understand even just pay the hand car scratchers to clean it would be better then leaving it like that!


----------



## A210 AMG

I Agree you WILL see so much change even a quick clean and hoover !!

What I don't understand is how the owebers let it get THAT bad? My car is used, all sorts thrown in the back, 2 kids, europe trips over 2000 miles a time.

I would hate to see the inside of their house.


Its going to look like new when you have finished I know that


----------



## cypukas

love tyres


----------



## leemckenna

Looking forward to the after pics


----------



## jamie crookston

ooft! Thats a mess. Have fun!


----------



## id_doug

The Cueball said:


> wow... would love to get stuck into a car this bad... should be an amazing change!!!
> 
> need to get some dirty cars from somewhere... all my cars are far too clean :wall::wall:
> 
> keep us updated OP...
> 
> :thumb:


I keep thinking that too! I would love to have a go at something in that state. Slightly perverse I know but.... :buffer:

Will be a fair amount of graft but also good fun to do :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig

The interior looks nice....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

wierdly there is something kind of exciting looking at that and knowing what the result is going to be like. Look forward to seeing it done! :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

Hi all.....many thanks for the interest and comments. As a few people have said it's great having to tackle something like this every now and then and gives you a great sense of achievement when made good.

Well i thought i'd post some photos of the slight progress made on the interior. Did a couple of hours yesterday on it and a couple of hours this morning.

Full hoovered out now except for the boot area and cleaned with G101 using a variety of brushes. No plastics have been dressed yet. Seats have come up ok though.

Carpet has slight rip.









Steering Wheel less shiny now.


















As we started this morning.....




































Front hoovered and seat cleaned.



























Onto the rear mess......









Amazing what you find stuffed under a seat!






















































So onto the boot this afternoon then i'm hopefully going to hit the outside tomorrow.

More updates soon.


----------



## mjn

Looking loads better already!


----------



## ek_mo

Ahhhh, much better!


----------



## joshhatton

Looks so much better !


----------



## Black.MB

That's huge improvement mate:thumb:


----------



## Wozzathelad

Subscribed!. Great job so far. The original shots made me think I'd jumped into 2025 and was looking at a barn find!


----------



## m1pui

I'm still really impressed with the condition of the drivers seat if it's seen 233k miles. 

Unless it just looks better on the photos


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

I love getting cars to sort out that are in that state, it can be a bit daunting at first but it really makes you feel good when you finish.

That's much better, look forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## B&B Autostyle

All I can say is well done!:thumb:

That was in a dreadfull state. Great turnaround on a used and abused car. A credit to you.


----------



## Forsaken

:detailer: Kim and aggie,eat your heart out!


----------



## tt509

looking good up two now mate


----------



## okcharlie

Hi all......just another quick update from yesterday and today's decontamination exploits!

Boot/Load area all hoovered and cleaned.
Before:









After:









Onto the Spare Wheel and well.


















Wheel out and washed to see what we are left with.


















Tardis working well.....









All Cleaned and Polished ready to go back.


















Wheel not perfect but has been busy during it's life and probably never cleaned.


















Even our little girl wanted to get cleaning!









Just having some lunch then onto tackle the roof......as mentioned before it is absolutely covered in moss and old tree sap. 


















More updates soon.


----------



## Mumbles

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## rtjc

Brilliant work! Keep the updates coming. Leather looks good for the mileage too, something to seal them would maybe help for next time. The owner is probably not going to believe it's the same car, you should pring out your before & afters for them


----------



## Mike Hunt

Fantastic work, but when they get it back?? the odd quid in a supermarket vacuum every month or so wouldnt have hurt, wouldnt accept an invite for dinner at theirs.


----------



## rtjc

Mike Hunt said:


> Fantastic work, but when they get it back?? the odd quid in a supermarket vacuum every month or so wouldnt have hurt, wouldnt accept an invite for dinner at theirs.


Why not? Busy farm life, lots of hard work to do, and they probably cook some of the best food around! I'd settle for a great meal rather than a clean car and a takeaway


----------



## tomwrx

Fantastic effort so far, seen cleaner cars in scrap yards, that was just disgusting,

Look forward to the outside finished pics


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Fantastic updates, keep em coming


----------



## telgraham

Glad to see that the children are there to help lol. Keep them coming


----------



## mjn

Ugh, i think that boot carpet needs a shampoo!

Looks well disgusting!


----------



## Natalie

Great turnaround so far :thumb:


----------



## martyp

Wow, what a shed!! 

Rather you than me, but excellent work so far. :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

Hello again......thanks again for the interest and comments - just a few more photos of where we are at the moment with the monster.

Started off the day with a little Health and Safety!









Roof looking a bit better.


















Inside the Hatchback Channel
Before









After









Door Shuts Cleaned


















Fuel Filler Cavity 
Before









After









The car has now been de-tarred, clayed and the wheels have had a quick clean on the fronts.




































As you can see from the above photo there is a lot of mud etc still on the wheel arches so next job Wheels off the car, Clean the wheels thoroughly and blast the arches.

Back soon.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Top work sir


----------



## organisys

Great Work so far!

People say Audis are expensive.....Not when they do over 200k and clean up this well they're not!


----------



## Mr OCD

Good work ... never ceases to amaze me how bad some Customers let their cars get!


----------



## dekerf1996

Great transformation, looking forward to seeing the last little bits done


----------



## Scotty B

Turning around nicely.

Still stunned at the condition of it at the start TBH.


----------



## DMcG

Enjoying the transformation. I know a lot of people aren't into cleaning cars but don't know why you wouldn't just pay someone every now and again, especially to do the inside if you do that sort of mileage. Keep up the good work and write up.


----------



## rbj*rbj

Great transformation!! Almost unbelievable some of those pics.

As many others have said.... how they havent at least given it a quick hoover is beyond me!


----------



## Nally

What a turn around prob added £500 to the cars value


----------



## gibbo555

Brilliant work so far, love these jobs so rewarding when finished.


----------



## a.hambleton

Crazy. You're brave man for taking on such a big task. Such a transformation! Well done!


----------



## Rayner

Nally said:


> What a turn around prob added £500 to the cars value


Its done 233k miles so now its worth £500! 

Great work so far.
next clean up at 466k?


----------



## okcharlie

Hello again........just a quick and small update. Due to other jobs and the weather not being the best i have only done a small amount on the car. Managed to remove and clean both wheels on the drivers side, clean & dress the arches and then spruce up the hubs & calipers with a lick of paint.

The Wheel bolt that is missing is a dodgy old locking nut which i'm not going to refit. The owner is getting a standard replacement bolt to save any future problems.


















Photos without the flash


















Although not a massive progress sometimes i've found it does pay off to paint the calipers and hubs on a car with quite open alloys as if they are all rusty and brown it spoils the effect of cleaning the wheel and arches thoroughly.

Hopefully will get the paintwork polished very soon and do all the final dressings.

Back again soon.


----------



## Mumbles

Great work so far! car already looks like a different car! love the before and afters of the hatchback hinges. :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Excellent job, looks really good.

What did you use to clean up the arches, looks like new.


----------



## B3N_

excellent turn around mate, bet the owners won't believe it when they get it back


----------



## okcharlie

Many Thanks for all your comments to date.



Kiashuma said:


> Excellent job, looks really good.
> 
> What did you use to clean up the arches, looks like new.


The arches were first dry brushed to get all the thick dried mud out then power washed to remove the remainder. Using a variety of brushes i then used G101 to get it clean. Power washed again to remove the grime lifted with G101 then applied some Tardis to remove the larger spots of Tar. Finally rinsed the Tardis residue away then another quick go over with the G101. Another quick rinse then whilst wet i then applied Autosmart Finish to dress.

To be fair i normally remove all the Tar spots with the Tardis but on this occasion i have left some minor bits here and there due to the time factor involved.


----------



## L.J.

organisys said:


> Great Work so far!
> 
> People say Audis are expensive.....Not when they do over 200k and clean up this well they're not!


That's true, but keep in mind this A6 comes from an era where Audi's were built a lot better than today's ones...

Top stuff here! Enjoying this :thumb:


----------



## MLAM

Amazing turn around already, as others have said I cannot believe what state the car has gotten into in the first place!

On a side note, when the was the last time the owner changed the tyres? 

I swear you cannot get Pirelli P6000's anymore!


----------



## Russ and his BM

Thank The Lord ^^^ !


----------



## Jason M5

What a mess,i would hate to see the house.
But what a great turn around.


----------



## M3simon

Great work.


----------



## NornIron

Jason M5 said:


> What a mess,i would hate to see the house.
> But what a great turn around.


Apologies to the OP... but your avatar is hypnotic :doublesho


----------



## Grande_GTi

Thats one heck of a challenge inside


----------



## Kiashuma

okcharlie said:


> Many Thanks for all your comments to date.
> 
> The arches were first dry brushed to get all the thick dried mud out then power washed to remove the remainder. Using a variety of brushes i then used G101 to get it clean. Power washed again to remove the grime lifted with G101 then applied some Tardis to remove the larger spots of Tar. Finally rinsed the Tardis residue away then another quick go over with the G101. Another quick rinse then whilst wet i then applied Autosmart Finish to dress.
> 
> To be fair i normally remove all the Tar spots with the Tardis but on this occasion i have left some minor bits here and there due to the time factor involved.


Cheers for the reply. Got g101 and just got a sample of finish so think i know what i will be doing this weekend :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

Hello again.....not much to add at the moment due to not getting enough time on the car. I did start to polish the panels though and it's probably the first polish on there in years!

The whole of the passenger side has been painted in the past by what looks like a mickey mouse company. Scratches under the lacquer, bits in the paint and reaction are all over the place. Not the worst i've ever seen but you can see why it pays to get a professional company to paint your car.

Passenger Door looks like it's seen some brillo pad action in the past! Hard to see on Silver paint but the left hand side of the door on the photo is scratches - looks a bit like cured polish!




























A little bit of morning dew beading from yesterdays polishing.....



















Hopefully should get a day on it tomorrow to get it nearly done.

Back soon.


----------



## mr.t

excellent turn around so far.Not sure if youv got to the claying stage yet but if you are to clay it and iron x it please post pictures .


----------



## SeanyBean

a direct line taken

good luck


----------



## MadOnVaux!

I love that last pic, with the flies in it


----------



## okcharlie

Another little update.......thought i'd tackle the Wheels and Arches on the passenger side today. So it was Wheels off and time to get covered in muck again!

Did the back Wheel and Arch first.....before:









Sorry no during on this one but afters:



























After removing half of Norfolk from under the arch it was then onto the front
Befores:













































Hub and Caliper cleaned and painted then arch was cleaned and dressed and Wheel cleaned and touched up.

looks a bit gaudy with the flash but nice in natural light.



























Wheel better but not perfect but it has done 233k!



























As you can see the light was fading fast so had to call it a day. Thanks for looking and i'll be back soon.


----------



## okcharlie

Hi again......a little bit more progress today. Got all of the bodywork done now - came up quite nice with a little gloss too. Polished with Menz products and AG Extra Gloss Protection. Just got the interior to dress then the Windows to clean then finally the odd touch up here and there and we're done.

Here are some photos of the Drivers Side polished today.









































































Thanks again for looking. Will post up the finished photos when done.


----------



## Soul Hudson

Looking good my man. You are putting some hard work in and it shows from the updates.


----------



## Black.MB

Cracking work here mate:thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

Finished today so will get some photos up later! Here's a quick one.


----------



## dandam

Brilliant, great work, I love A6's and these especially, and you have restored this one to its full glory.

I hope you get a decent Christmas bottle of wine from the owners !!


----------



## Ongoing

What a transformation, that was a tough job but what a cracking result.

Well done that man!


----------



## PugIain

Cracking job. When I saw the interior shots my jaw dropped :doublesho
I notice your location is Norfolk, I was born there :wave:


----------



## Dream Detail

Lovely turnaround. As mentioned by others, we just love these rotters where we can work our magic and hand them back a transformed car

A pat on the back to Henry Hoover too. After all that crap he sucked up, he still comes out the other end smiling and ready for the next job


----------



## Porkypig

Jason M5 said:


> What a mess,i would hate to see the house.
> But what a great turn around.


Hve to agree and dude!! That is the greateset avatar I have ever seen!!!


----------



## okcharlie

Hi all....as promised here are some photos of the Audi A6 all done. Need to go over a couple of things again to be totally happy with it but i think it's come good! I have asked the owner about the seats and they are the original ones from new - really impressed with the condition now clean!

On arrival:









Done:






















































Grille Badge Before:



















Wheel Before:










After:










Boot Gutter:




























Roof areas:



















Done:



















Engine Done:



















Door Shuts Before:










After:





































And that lovely interior.....




























Done:































































































































Thanks for all your comments in previous posts - much appreciated!

On to the next project soon.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

cypukas said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


This is totally fine! lol


----------



## Demetrios72

Excellent work mate, really enjoyed the review, a fantastic turnaround :thumb:


----------



## borinous

Great work:thumbup:


----------



## bazz

wow how nice has that cme up fair play and the wheels look brand new great job fella also the intrerior is a much better place to be now


----------



## w3lshboyo

great job there mate


----------



## Natalie

This is one of those where just vaccing the interior and giving it a wash would've made it look 100 x better, now you've finished with it it's like a completely different car.
Good work


----------



## GlynRS2

Great work and superb turn around :thumb:


----------



## Bigcheese1664

Detailing to be proud of there mate. Great job. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Dark_knight

Very nice turn around the neighbour must of thaught it was a different car !


----------



## okcharlie

Big thanks for all your comments - much appreciated. The owner had a look at it today and thought it was very nice! He said i can do one of their other cars soon - a Black Audi A6 with Cream Leather.


----------



## ckeir.02mh

Gotta love high mileage cars, what a state tho, can't wait to see this transformed, lol the interior is like a bomb sight.


----------



## mx_rab

Well done that man, awesome job.

Can i ask, what did you use to bring the arch lining and suspension components back to life?


----------



## voon

Cool work .. but ... doesn't it frustrate you to know, that such people will just mess up the whole work again immediatly? I love handing over a clean car to a proud owner, whoc ares about the car and just didn't know what you can do with the right tools .... but to just know you detail a car for people who give a flying fark about it ... I dunno...


----------



## okcharlie

mx_rab said:


> Well done that man, awesome job.
> 
> Can i ask, what did you use to bring the arch lining and suspension components back to life?


Thanks for your comments...regarding the arches, they were first dry brushed to get all the thick dried mud out then power washed to remove the remainder.

I used Autosmart G101 to get it clean using a variety of brushes - Power washed again to remove the grime lifted with G101 then applied some Autosmart Tardis to remove the larger spots of Tar. Finally rinsed the Tardis residue away then another quick go over with the G101. Another quick rinse then whilst wet i then applied Autosmart Finish to dress.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Darren.H

What an epic turn around. Well done. you deserve a pat on the back. :thumb: :detailer:


----------



## explorer

What a turnaround. An impressive job!


----------



## Daniel Branco

Hey okcharlie, sorry to bring this back, but how do you revive an grill badge like that? My Giulietta plastics are all like that..

Enviado do meu SM-P900 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jon-v8

Fantastic work again! It really does look like you've just knocked a 100k miles off that car. Very impressive indeed.
As for the front arches, it looks as though you've replaced most of the suspension components and arms along with repainting the inner arches!

It's a shame that the car will no doubt end up being neglected again, but I guess it's just a work horse to the owners.

As some others have pointed out, 233k on a 52 plate, yet hardly any rust if any at all. Just shows a high initial price tag, but pays off over the years of ownership.



okcharlie said:


> ...The owner had a look at it today and thought it was very nice! He said i can do one of their other cars soon - a Black Audi A6 with Cream Leather...


Cream leather you say, eh? Yea right...! :lol:


----------



## FabrizioTDI

One of the best tournaround I've ever seen.

Greetings from Italy.
Fabrizio


----------



## okcharlie

Blimey.....that's a blast from the past!



Daniel Branco said:


> Hey okcharlie, sorry to bring this back, but how do you revive an grill badge like that? My Giulietta plastics are all like that..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-P900 através de Tapatalk


Hi.....the 'Chrome' effect badges/trim I usually use good old T Cut. The ammonia in it seems to revive the coating and give it a nice shine. Use sparingly though applied with a wool make up remover type pad. The black plastic part was cleaned with AS Highstyle. Hope that helps.



FabrizioTDI said:


> One of the best tournaround I've ever seen.
> 
> Greetings from Italy.
> Fabrizio


Kind words.....many thanks!


----------



## okcharlie

jon-v8 said:


> Fantastic work again! It really does look like you've just knocked a 100k miles off that car. Very impressive indeed.
> As for the front arches, it looks as though you've replaced most of the suspension components and arms along with repainting the inner arches!
> 
> It's a shame that the car will no doubt end up being neglected again, but I guess it's just a work horse to the owners.
> 
> As some others have pointed out, 233k on a 52 plate, yet hardly any rust if any at all. Just shows a high initial price tag, but pays off over the years of ownership.
> 
> Cream leather you say, eh? Yea right...! :lol:


Thankd for the kind comments......the Wheel arches were a good turnaround but it did take some time and patience. Lots of G101 brushed in and Tardis applied.


----------



## Mike1982

Great thread revival, hadn't seen this one!

Great work okcharlie, although I'm sure that there's a part of you that wants to jump back in time and add stripes to the carpet! ha ha!!!


----------



## Cookies

Dunno how I managed to miss this one chum. But good lord it's amazing. 

Holy thread revival Batman lol 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sata

Just read this through from the start, absolutely amazing .... I have said it before and will say it again.... 

Jack your a genius.... 

A real attention to detail guy... who uses common products and skill to achieve these mega turnarounds... good on ya.... 

Just doffing the cap....:wave::wave:

Best rgds

Lyndon aka Sata :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

Mike1982 said:


> Great thread revival, hadn't seen this one!
> 
> Great work okcharlie, although I'm sure that there's a part of you that wants to jump back in time and add stripes to the carpet! ha ha!!!


Thanks - yes you're right about the stripes.



sata said:


> Just read this through from the start, absolutely amazing .... I have said it before and will say it again....
> 
> Jack your a genius....
> 
> A real attention to detail guy... who uses common products and skill to achieve these mega turnarounds... good on ya....
> 
> Just doffing the cap....:wave::wave:
> 
> Best rgds
> 
> Lyndon aka Sata :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thanks Lyndon....very kind words.


----------



## Scottie7

Great work. Love these old things, miss my 2.5 Quattro Manual!


----------



## rocozzy

Great turnaround, it's great to see old high mileage motors getting the treatment and not just the new sport's cars. Brilliant job and well done buddy. 

Twam-Tuning-Garage


----------



## MadOnVaux!

I've just re-read through this from the start....an absolute belting transformation.

How Black was the water after carpet extraction?


----------



## mikkod

I really enjoy reading your topics. Great turnaround


----------



## Jimmy-Mac

Bloody hell what a turn around bud :doublesho you are genuinely a miracle worker :thumb: unbelievable effort


----------



## okcharlie

Hi again......many thanks for the comments on this old thread. such a while back now when this was done.



MadOnVaux! said:


> I've just re-read through this from the start....an absolute belting transformation.
> 
> How Black was the water after carpet extraction?


Thanks - to be fair the water wasn't diabolical as I'd got most of the dried Mud and Dirt out of the Carpets etc before I wet it. It was still crappy though.

Cheers


----------



## Hereisphilly

Amazing work, this has got to be up there with the ka for turnarounds!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie

Hereisphilly said:


> Amazing work, this has got to be up there with the ka for turnarounds!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you for that........the Audi and the Ford Ka were challenging in their own ways but very satisfying all the same.

Cheers


----------



## Z33KLF

This post made my day, excellent work!


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Just spotted this thread, what a fantastic job!

Total respect Sir Charles!


----------



## bigbrizo

what a transformation mate, love the pics


----------



## okcharlie

Z33KLF said:


> This post made my day, excellent work!


Thank you - glad it brightened up the day.



Cy-Zuki said:


> Just spotted this thread, what a fantastic job!
> 
> Total respect Sir Charles!


Keeps resurrecting this thread like Lazarus - thanks though.



bigbrizo said:


> what a transformation mate, love the pics


Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Stu Mac

I know it's an old thread but I had to go through it again as it just never disappoints. You are a legend ..


----------



## Matt306

Excellent work, you must have an array of brushes to get in to all those crooks and crannies.

Reminds me a Volvo V70 I have done recently.


----------



## murrayxxx77

Just seen this and, like others, read it all the way through. You've done a great job. Love seeing ordinary cars like this brought back to life. Better than Lambos, Ferraris etc.
Did you ever get to tackle the Cream leather ?


----------



## c16rkc

Incredible. Just an incredible thread. Really enjoyed reading.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## padhinbed

Incredible! Love what you did with the wheels and door shuts. 

What did you use on the wheels? Mine are about 10% as dirty as they where and I'm on the verge of having them refurbed because I can't get the dirt out!


----------



## Rustymage

OCD satisfied!


----------



## Titanium Htail

It does give great satisfaction to see the change, although you may find 12 months later it will be another mess inside, I was expecting it to morph into a tractor initially used as an ancillary farm vehicle. 

I would sell it now buy a van or quad bike.

John Tht. ps. You did a great job the transition was fantastic.


----------



## Rían P

That is simply unbelieveable! Can't believe I've never seen this thread before because that is such a transformation (then again I expect nothing less from an okcharlie post)


----------

